# 60 Day Visa at Airport



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello there,

I am currently in Dubai and have been trying to get my 60 day tourist Visa from the Thai Embassy here, but due to work commitments have not managed to find the time.

Does anyone know if its possible to get a 60 day visa on arrival in Bangkok? Or will i have to go with the standard 30 day and then go for an extention while in Thailand?

I am British citizen with British Pasport.

Thanks,

Smokey


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge this visa - any visa - can only be obtained outside the country prior to arrival. If you come without a visa you will be given a 30 day stamp in your passport. An extension now is only 15 days at a land border, although if you fly to a neighbouring country at expiry you can get a new 30 day stamp if you re-enter Thailand by air.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> To the best of my knowledge this visa - any visa - can only be obtained outside the country prior to arrival. If you come without a visa you will be given a 30 day stamp in your passport. An extension now is only 15 days at a land border, although if you fly to a neighbouring country at expiry you can get a new 30 day stamp if you re-enter Thailand by air.


 
Yep agreed.


----------



## tfd (Feb 16, 2009)

how many times can you keep getting the extention in and out of thailand?


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokeyJock said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am currently in Dubai and have been trying to get my 60 day tourist Visa from the Thai Embassy here, but due to work commitments have not managed to find the time.
> 
> ...


_Same here > Brit with Brit passport was based in Dubai & applied to Thai Embassy in Dubai for 3 mth visa for Thailand ... was told would need a letter of invitation from someone in Thailand .. couldnt get that so am here in Thailand now & i got a 30 day stamp & have enquired here & u have do a visa run just b4 the 30 days expire ... not sure how many times this is allowed ... i would be interested to know the answer to that myself ?? 

Met an Italian guy yday who has a business in Phuket & he did say everyone has to do the 30 day visa runs & there is no limit to these ... but i did read on some forums they are clamping down on visa runs but this is not the info i am getting in Phuket _


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

SmokeyJock said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am currently in Dubai and have been trying to get my 60 day tourist Visa from the Thai Embassy here, but due to work commitments have not managed to find the time.
> 
> ...



Hi Smokey,

You will not be issued with a Thai tourist visa in the UAE unless you have six months remaining on your UAE residence permit (plus, If I recall correctly), a document from your boss confirming your future employment with your present company.

30 day on arrival visas can now only be renewed for 15 days at a time, by doing a border run to a neighbouring country. 

Probably the best option is to get a 30 day on arrival visa, then leave Thailand and apply for a double entry tourist visa, which can be extended for up to a total of 6 months.

Hope this helps


----------

